# turn youtube music vieos into mp3's



## paddymelt (Jul 25, 2010)

This shit might just change yer life yo!

Any music video (or any video) on youtube can be automatically turned into an MP3 

at this site: Convert Youtube to MP3 & Download Youtube Videos - Free Downloader

you just copy and paste the url of the video you are watching into the box on the website and hit download and just like presto! you have a music file you can listen to on yer ipod, burn to CD, whatever. It works great and no virus's. 

ENJOY!


----------



## wizehop (Jul 26, 2010)

Yaa Ive been using that for a while.....kicks ass


----------



## 614 crust (Jul 26, 2010)

right on


----------



## castler (Sep 17, 2010)

I love that service, Daniel from tinkernut.com shows us that in one of his vids, can't believe how fast it converts the video to mp3.


----------



## Amish (Sep 17, 2010)

heres something better once i found this it made getting music i couldnt get anywhere else but you tube you can download complete playlist instead of just single songs it will also make a new folder for each playlist on top of that if there is a long silence in the song like some vids on youtube has it will cut them out

Free software: video converter, ipod converter, mp4 converter

oh also you can convert avi files or other vid files to a dvd format or other formats in general as well as loads of other things including grabbing audio from dvds avi ect


----------



## Diagaro (Sep 17, 2010)

Havent read thread so don't know if I'm doubleposting but YouTube to MP3 Converter - Video2mp3


----------



## castler (Sep 17, 2010)

Diagaro said:


> Havent read thread so don't know if I'm doubleposting but YouTube to MP3 Converter - Video2mp3


 
yes, its been mentioned


----------

